# Those cheap lights



## fishndad (Apr 30, 2012)

if your like me with a 9yr and 7yr old boy,those cheap leds are great.My kids have a blast and they are learning to take pride in ownership. If you got kids, load up on these 3pack for $7. lights. My little guy even tore down my 3d mag and was able to get it all back together. Do any of you have kids who get excited about there lights and want to join in your hobby?


----------



## JNieporte (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a ten-year-old daughter. She takes after me: she loves to camp and hike, she has a nice collection of knives, she knows how to shoot, and she wants to go hunting soon. As far as lights, she has a fauxton, an eGear Pico Lite, a River Rock single AA, a Mini Mag that she cobbled together from other Mini Mag parts, and a Coleman Mini Packer lantern. She looks at the knives and lights in every store we go into, and I've heard she's saving up for an Inova XS.


----------



## fishndad (Apr 30, 2012)

thats awesome sounds like a smart young lady.


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2012)

Our youngest (10) has a fascination with the alternative lighting source (coloured) torches/flashlights I have, all the kids like the high output lights the most though (especially the HID) :thumbsup:


----------



## fishndad (May 1, 2012)

thats funny little guy 7yr is exactly the same, my 9yr old loves the pin light type with clip. I think i should get him a Prion for getting A's


----------



## JNieporte (May 11, 2012)

My wife's two nieces (ages 4 and 6) just left. They want to dig up dinosaur bones in their sandbox at night because it's scarier, and they showed me their lights. They were some sort of button cell lights, about 2 lumens. I asked if they wanted to see my lights, and they said yes. After oohing and ahhing over everything, I gave them each a fauxton on a neck chain, a three 5mm 3AAA light, and a cheap headlight with one white LED and one red LED. They seemed impressed and promised to name the first dinosaur they find after me.


----------



## fishndad (May 11, 2012)

yea my wife wants to know ,what the hell i started, but i noticed shes got my rrt01 in her purse.
you coud have started something and not a bad start it is.


----------



## JNieporte (May 12, 2012)

fishndad said:


> yea my wife wants to know ,what the hell i started, but i noticed shes got my rrt01 in her purse.
> you coud have started something and not a bad start it is.



I started my girl on guns. She wants a Sig P226 now


----------



## screennamie (Jun 2, 2012)

JNieporte said:


> I started my girl on guns. She wants a Sig P226 now



At least its cheaper than a pony/horse. You don't have to feed em' anything except bullets! Plus its always something you can use.


----------



## Echo63 (Jun 2, 2012)

I was like that 20 years ago
i saved for months to get myself a Mini Mag (which i still have)
My grandparents bought me a 3D mag a few years later

The flashaholism laid dormant for a while, then 10 years ago it was re-awakened
been stuck ever since.

When i eventually have kids they will be getting their own good lights


----------



## fishndad (Jun 2, 2012)

Echo63 said:


> I was like that 20 years ago
> i saved for months to get myself a Mini Mag (which i still have)
> My grandparents bought me a 3D mag a few years later
> 
> ...



awesome,Memorial day weekend we had about 5 kids over my boys were giving them all my lights.
1130pm outside running around having a ball.


----------



## HaileStorm (Jun 2, 2012)

My four-year old boy loves playing with my lights making shadow figures with his hands against the light. He also loves playing catch with my lights so mom, my boy and i have one each playing catch with each other before bedtime 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PB Wilson (Mar 18, 2013)

My 6 year old loves setting up backpacks and gear pouches with stuff for sneaking out at night and I've found that those 3xAAA flashlights they used to give away at Harbor Freight fit the bill nicely. 

They keep him from stealing my 4sevens anyway...

I was actually thinking of getting him a 4sevens Mini if he keeps showing that he can be responsible.


----------



## scsmith (Mar 19, 2013)

> I started my girl on guns. She wants a Sig P226 now


At least she has good taste. If she joins the USCG or any other DHS agency she can get Uncle Sam to give her one. 

I have a pair of Fenix E01 lights, one in purple for my niece, and the other in royal blue for my nephew, waiting to go in their Easter baskets.


----------



## ChibiM (Mar 19, 2013)

Wha! funny. my daughter (2) loves flashlights.. 
one problem though I encountered a year or so ago, is that I lost one of my lights..... 
Until I found it in 1 of her bags a few months later.


----------



## okeenu (Apr 9, 2013)

PB Wilson said:


> My 6 year old loves setting up backpacks and gear pouches with stuff for sneaking out at night and I've found that those 3xAAA flashlights they used to give away at Harbor Freight fit the bill nicely.
> 
> They keep him from stealing my 4sevens anyway...
> 
> I was actually thinking of getting him a 4sevens Mini if he keeps showing that he can be responsible.



They Still give those away (w/coupon)Not the "prize" it was a couple years back but still a nice..Giveaway ...

I live 4mi from civilization..Once a friend hit a deer late at night and killed his truck.. 3.9 mi out.. not knowing he was almost to help ...He walked back on a moonless night..at 1 AM,2 hrs after _ had gone to bed.._ i get a knock and find him back......
Moral of the story
Never let anyone leave my house without showing me they have a working light...If they dont they get one...Family and some friends that appreciate them get a sipik sk68 clone..ALL others get a 3aaa 
Chinese generic 1$$ ....
they are still a bargain for what they are

they are at their best used lightly and frequently
If stored too long the cheap batteries leak..
If left on too long they over heat and die...


----------

